# Commuting: Messenger Bag vs Backpack



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm sure it's been asked here before, but I could not find anything on this topic.

I started a new job this past spring, and want to start riding my bike in a couple of days a week (previously, I worked from home, and could ride daily at lunch).

The ride is about 15 miles one way.

What is better - Messenger bag or backpack? 
Why? 
I'll be lugging a laptop, some documentation, and lunch. Clothes will be carted back and forth on the days I drive.

I've looked at Timbuk2, Manhattan Portage and Chrome Messenger bags. Does anyone have experience with either or both (bag/pack), and if so, what are the pros and cons of each, and why?

Any thoughts/comments are appreciated.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I only ride with a backpack or nothing on my back at all other than my jersey, with or without a jacket over it. I have never tried a messenger bag. My nephew once crashed because the Timbuk2 messenger's bag he had on his back swung around to his front and that distracted him enough to almost rear-end a car. He panicked and slammed the front brake while dismounting because he was coming up to a stopsign and ended up going over the bars. Mind you, he's not very experienced with riding a road bike, but, still, that accident could have been prevented had he been riding with a backpack.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

murbike said:


> I'm sure it's been asked here before, but I could not find anything on this topic.
> 
> I started a new job this past spring, and want to start riding my bike in a couple of days a week (previously, I worked from home, and could ride daily at lunch).
> 
> ...


If you can afford a commuter bike get some panniers- a lot easier than carrying a backpack, but I have used a backpack before, and they aren't that bad except on a hot day.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm gonna be a copout and say to try both out if possible before spending good money on a new bag.

I've been comfortable with messenger bags for a while, and last year spent some cash on an Osprey mess bag for my 13 mile roundtrip commmute. I like it a lot, big size, comfortable, etc. The waterproofness was not quite up to the standards I expected though.

I recently moved and commute almost doubled (23mi r/t). And I found the bag itself to be too heavy a load to carry on days I wasn't bringing fresh clothes or a weeks worth of lunch to the office. So I dug an old Mountainsmith lumbar pack out of the closet that I had in college, bought some backpack strap add-ons for it, and have been super happy with it.

The key is to figure out the best place on your back to carry the load, and how to support it- waist strap, one shoulder, two, etc. There's a lot of good stuff out there, and once you know what is most comfortable for you, you can wisely choose a bag.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

you might check out the banjo bros commuter backpack... there are plenty of reviews on the 'net. see if it fits your needs (and then post a review here)


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tried both*

My commute used to be 10 miles. I tried both a backpack and Timbuk2 messenger bag. 

For lighter loads (no laptop) I preferred the messenger bag. Granted I didn't have the "laptop" bag, just the regular messenger bag.

When I had to transport the laptop I much preferred the backpack. Yeah, it gets warm, but it just felt a lot more stable with the heavier load.

If I had a dedicated commuter bike, I would go for panniers.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Depends*

I switch among alternatives. In warm weather, nothing beats carrying stuff on the bike instead of on the body. I have a pair of MEC panniers for that.

However, there's a nice simplicity to just getting off the bike with your stuff. So last year, I went through about 5 different messenger bags trying to find one I liked. And I discovered some important things!

1. Most messenger backs (IME) have a very tough strap, which cuts into my neck.
2. This is in part because most of them have the strap sewn on, and it can't pivot, so when it hits my neck it's at a bad angle and cuts in.
3. Chest straps really don't help much (again, IME).

I ended up getting a good-sized Eastpack bag from eBags (Delegate model, IIRC). about $20, and plenty big enough to carry a notebook computer and lots of papers. Will zip open to double capacity if necessary.

This is what I tend to use in cold weather (though the panniers still have their place).


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

I've tried both and like messenger bag better than backpack. It feels more stable when I'm loaded up. YMMV.

I first bought a Timbuk2 bag, but I didn't like the way it bounced around, so I got a Chrome bag and like the Chrome a lot better. It fits my body much better and doesn't bounce around when I'm zipping downhill pedaling fast or diving into corners.

+10 on the pannier suggestion if you've got lugs for a rack. That's the best solution of all for commuting.


----------



## rambn (Aug 12, 2007)

I recently got one of the large Timbuk2 messenger bags and I really haven't figured out how to use it properly, I think, because it's not very comfortable. I'm still hopeful though


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I've used Timbuk 2 messenger bags for commuting for the last 10 years. They've NEVER leaked a drop of rain, they're tough as nails, and they're comfortable enough. That said, I'll probably go Chrome when it's time for another one, just because I've heard and read so much good about them. T2 seems to have changed the way they do things lately too, so I'm not sure their stuff is still the same. I occasionally use a backpack (Mountainsmith World Cup) because it has more capacity than the T2 bag I have. The backpack is hotter on my back. Get what suits you.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I used Timbuk2 bags for ten years. I switched to the Ortlieb backpacks two years ago and like them much better.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I used Timbuk2 bags for ten years. I switched to the Ortlieb backpacks two years ago and like them much better.


Which one do you use?
http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodList.asp?scat=3


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Which one do you use?
> http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodList.asp?scat=3


I have the Velocity and Messenger Bag Classic. I mostly use the Velocity but use the bigger Classic when I'm hauling a ton of stuff. I have Timbuk2s in medium and large. The Ortlieb Classic definitely can carry more crap than the large Timbuk2, plus it's a lot more comfortable and stable when fully loaded. Plus I am 100% confident in heavy downpours that my stuff will stay dry with the Ortliebs. I have gotten a bit of water in my Timbuk2s before. 

http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodList.asp?scat=11


----------



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I used to ride with a messenger bag. I would really notice back fatigue after weeks a couple weeks of riding every work day (20 to 30 miles). I was also tired of the sweat mark from the strap after a longer time in the saddle. 

I ended up switching to a saddle bag. I have a Carradice Camper, which is just a little bit smaller than my old messenger bag. It hold my flat repair kit, lights, 1 change of clothes, laptop, and lunch. 

It's somewhat pricey. I think the bag was around $85 and the QR mount was another $50 or so. You can use it without having a rack installed.


----------



## addict42 (Nov 2, 2006)

I prefer panniers as they don't make my back sweat. I've done plenty of miles with a nice padded backpack or a Timbuk2 medium messenger bag. When loaded w/ any more than about 8 pounds of stuff, the messenger back causes lower back pain, no matter if I position it low or high on my back . The backpack, on the other hand, distributes the weight evenly between two straps (instead of the single strap on the messenger bag), and does not hurt my back no matter how much weight I carry. :thumbsup: 

This particular backpack also has:
-padding, which allows for odd shaped objects to be carried comfortably
-a pocket for a water bladder, which is great when commuting on my cross bike (no bottle cages).

On the downside, the backpack is not waterproof, and the messenger bag is. Whatever you get, make sure it's waterproof! It's no fun to spend hours drying important documents!:mad2:


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> you might check out the banjo bros commuter backpack... there are plenty of reviews on the 'net. see if it fits your needs (and then post a review here)


Thanks, Fred. That's actually what triggered my question.

I probably should have mentioned that I'm leaning towards a mess bag because it's the closest to a briefcase. I end up going to other offices fairly regularly, and IMO, carrying a backpack doesn't fit the 'image'. Don't get me wrong, I'm not dissing backpacks. I just want to try to maintain a fairly professional image without having to maintain a stable of bags.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks, ALL!*

Great input from everyone.
Love the panniers idea, but can't due to space and cash limitations. There is no way I could get another bike past the wife.

I've ridden with a backpack, and like the stability, but have never ridden with a mess bag.
I'm leaning towards the messenger bags cause they look like a briefcase when carrying them, and I wouldn't have to switch bags for meetings. 

I work in IT at a bank, and have to meet with various levels of employees, and need to maintain a level of 'professionalism' (real or not), and just think that walking into a meeting with execs with a backpack doesn't do it...That may be an artificial impression, though.

I'm going to have to do some shopping.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Keep a nice briefcase at work. Your mess bag will be all grungy if you commute in all weather--- and it WILL eventually start to stink. I was a backpacker--- for a 20 mile commute, then a pannierier so I could carry more clothing to deal with the weather. After relocating, my commute was shorter, and I wanted to ride more bikes to work--- so panniers became less of an option--- and I needed more room for clothing than my laptop backpack allowed. I now use a large messenger bag. The other day I was able to haul my laptop, a bunch of clothes, and a massive bag of cat food (like a 10 kg bag). The other thing I like about a messenger bag is that my take-a-look mirror works with it. The backpack blocks it.

On a different note, I am an exec in a software company, and generally use a backpack laptop bag. I don't think it really is an issue--- esp. in IT. My messenger bag is far too funky to drag around to meetings. The backpack is great for travel. 



murbike said:


> Great input from everyone.
> Love the panniers idea, but can't due to space and cash limitations. There is no way I could get another bike past the wife.
> 
> I've ridden with a backpack, and like the stability, but have never ridden with a mess bag.
> ...


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*I have three sizes of messenger bags*

I use Push the Envelope Bags, made here in Toronto and I really like them. I have three different sizes depending on what I need to bring to work and I ride 20 km each way. 

They are completely waterproof which is an added bonus. But the main feature of the bag is the way the straps clip together. You can put it on without putting it over your head. You put it on like a knapsack. Decide if you are a left swing or right swing because they are not interchangeable. As you can see in the photo I am a left swing, which puts the bag on my right shoulder (most people are right swing). But once the bag is on, it will not move, it stays tight and there is no sway. 

To swing it around to the front, you undo one clip and you are easily in your bag. Great feature to have. 

Now for the drawbacks. All the weight is on one shoulder as others have said and when the bag is really heavy, you notice it. Second the bag isn't cheap, but they last for a long time. Third, like backpacks, they can get hot. 

The way I see it buy the bag if it doesn't work for you in the commuting end, you at least have a bag that you can use around town, regardless if you are cycling or not. Then get panniers or a backpack.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

The more like a briefcase your messenger bag looks, the less comfortable it's gonna be on the bike. 

I've tried the chrome back pack, chrome messenger bag and arkel panniers- here's what I've found-

Back packs are more comfortable when it's cold, and when the bag is overloaded. They are more comfortable on a more upright bike than a messenger bag. They also can catch a lot of wind if they're large, like mine was. In the summer, back packs suck- they get hot, they get soaked in sweat. Figure you'll be washing it weekly.

Messenger bags are very comfortable on a road bike where your handlebars are no higher than your saddle. If you ride more upright, skip the messenger bag. Messenger bags are easier to get on and off, and generally look cooler. THey also hold less, and what they hold, they hold less efficiently. Really nice messenger bags are designed for messengers, for the most part, so commuting isn't exactly their strong suit- they don't do particularly well with bulky clothing. At least, mine doesn't. However, it's a lot easier to carry with me off the bike than a back pack- I don't feel weird taking it to meetings.

Panniers are the best option- there's no weight on the rider, so you feel lighter- that makes a huge difference- I'd rather have 25 pounds in my panniers than 10 pounds on my back. Where panniers suck is when you are going to be getting on and off your bike multiple times in one trip- taking them on and off over and over again is a drag, and they aren't exactly designed to be easy to carry. Panniers rock for commuting- they excel at carrying the types of things one needs to carry back and forth to the office. THey hold more stuff, which is a blessing and a curse- you will panniers gaining weight on you as you leave stuff in them that you never bother to take out- I have to empty mine every couple of months.


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

I have used both timbuk2 bags (classic mess. large) and chrome bags (metropolis). The fit of the chrome is far superior. It is much better designed and more comfortable... The timbuk2 is just a large formless sack with an abrasive shoulder strap. The cam buckle doesn't really make any sense to me, either. Its very dificult to use. If you get a timbuk2, you MUST get a strap pad. The Chrome is more thought out. it has more pockets and is well laid out. Its also nice not having to lift the bag over your head to take it on/ off. I've ridden with both in the rain, and they've both stayed dry. The fact that chrome is made in the states is a plus for me.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

backpack. http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302699687&bmUID=1193512471981

i have something like this. very waterproof, good volume capacity, and comfortable shoulder straps + chest strap (key). mine even has an internal sleeve for a cameback and has routing that is stitched into the bag for the tube. any mountain climbing backpack will fit the bill. the weight of the load is evenly distributed on your shoulders and there is very little lateral movement when you're moving.. not to mention it can't swing around or move anywhere.. it just hangs on the back. I usually commute in it with loads of over 40 lbs(school stuff) with it, it's well built with good weight distribution (also key). just make sure you have a comfortable riding position. also +1 on leaving a briefcase at work. when i commute to work i try to leave the everyday stuff there.. i even leave my shoes and some food there to lighten the load


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 40 mile RT commute that is the savior of my sanity. I don't carry a computer with me so that makes a difference. However, I have tried all the options for hauling my stuff to and from the office. I vote for investing in a quality back pack. I found panniers to be too much of a hassle to carry, take on and off, etc. The messenger bag was never comfortable for me and I didn't like it rolling off my back.

Right now I have a Camelback Blowfish which has been great. It has excellent shoulder straps and ventilation on my back. Its stable under all commuting conditions (excellerating, stopping short, jumping curbs, etc). It has a zipper feature that allows you to expand the main compartment which is great for those days when I'm carrying socks, underwear, t-shirts, etc in and out to the office. My only criticism of it is there is limited reflective detailing, no place to hang a a light if you want to and it doesn't have outside webbing for when I want to shed a layer. In those instances, I have to stuff the sweaty layer in with everything else - not my preferred option

I am now looking at the Craft Coach's backpack it appears to have a bit more room with the other features I'm interested in and runs about $70 which is as good a price as you're going to find for a quality product. I've been very happy with the Craft clothing I've purchased over the years.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Love my chrome...*

The chrome messenger bags are really comfy for road bikes. They have a thick, seamless bag-turns-into-strap transition. They can't spin around in front of you.

I say they are good for road bikes, because, in a leaned over position, the weight is not on your shoulder -- it's on your upper back. It works great.

On my upright grocery getter it is less comfortable, as the weight drags on my shoulder and the bag falls too low on my back.

The bigger two chrome models can hold a LOT of stuff, but like said above bulky clothes and shoes don't fit as well as parcels and papers. I have fit two six-packs of longneck bottles, plus two textbooks, in mine.

They are super well made, essentially indestructible. Seatbelt thingee looks gimmicky but is great if the bag is heavily loaded...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I love my Chrome for all of Argie's reasons.


----------

